# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  WWE suspends 10 for violating policy that requires drug tests

## mrbulkncut

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/news/story?id=2998062

World Wrestling Entertainment, under fire since one of its top stars was involved in a double-murder suicide, announced the suspension of 10 of its wrestlers on Thursday. 


They are being suspended for violating the WWE's "wellness policy." 

The move comes as investigators from the Albany, N.Y., district attorney's office have been gathering information about steroid use by WWE wrestlers as part of a wide ranging investigation into online pharmacies and the doctors who write prescriptions for them. 

WWE did not release the names of those suspended. A source close to the investigation said that WWE was told that the following wrestlers were among the clients of one of the pharmacies under investigation, Signature of Orlando: Shoichi Funaki, Dave Bautista, Adam "Edge" Copeland, Chris "Masters" Mordetsky, John "Johnny Nitro" Hennigan, and Shane Helms. Chris Benoit, the wrestler who killed his wife and son before hanging himself in June, was also a Signature client, as were two other wrestlers who recently died, Eddie Guerrero and Brian "Crush" Adams. 

The Albany district attorney's office is examining online prescription mills where doctors get paid as little as $25 to issue online prescriptions, which in turn are filled by friendly pharmacies. In addition to Signature, its investigators raided pharmacies in Mobile, Ala. and Bay Ridge, N.Y. 

Among those who have pleaded guilty are a Florida doctor named Claire Godfrey, who has admitted to prescribing performance-enhancing drugs at least two WWE wrestlers. In exchange for a plea that will keep her out of prison, she is cooperating with prosecutors. 

The suspensions, which were accompanied by a WWE pledge to make future actions public after Nov. 1, comes at a time of mounting pressure on the WWE. A spokesman for the House Energy & Commerce Committee said Thursday that its commerce subcommittee will be holding hearings into the WWE in late September. The aide said a witness list has not been finalized. 

Also looking into the company is the House Committee on Oversight and Government Reform. In a request that parallels what was asked of Major League Baseball, the committee is seeking a list of drugs covered by the WWE's policies, the number of tests it conducts annually, the protocols followed after a positive test and the procedures for awarding exemptions. 

The issue of steroids and WWE largely faded until late June, when Benoit killed his wife and son in their suburban Atlanta home before hanging himself. His body was found to have 10 times the normal level of testosterone , as well as the anti-anxiety drug Xanax and the painkiller hydrocodone, authorities said. 

The WWE instituted its current drug testing policy after the November 2005 death of Benoit's best friend, Guerrero, 38, who was found dead in a hotel room in Minneapolis. On Aug. 15, a day before WWE officials met with the Albany prosecutors, Adams, 44, was found dead of undetermined causes in his Florida home. Toxicology tests are pending. 

The WWE has insisted that it randomly tests its 180 athletes at least four times a year. But its program has been criticized by a number of people, including David Black, the president of Aegis Sciences, a laboratory in Nashville that runs the WWE's testing program. "The intention is not to punish, but to get them [the wrestlers] to engage in a different lifestyle," Black said in a July story in the New York Times. 


Shaun Assael is a senior writer for ESPN The Magazine. He is also the co-author of "Sex, Lies, and Headlocks: The Real Story of Vince McMahon and World Wrestling Entertainment," which is available here. His second book, Steroid Nation, will be released in October.

----------


## mrbulkncut

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/20...g_scandal.html

----------


## mrbulkncut

Since last summer, Sports Illustrated reporters Luis Fernando Llosa and L. Jon Wertheim have been investigating an illegal steroid distribution network that has implicated pro athletes. On Feb. 27, the reporters accompanied federal and state drug enforcement agents on a coordinated raid of an Orlando compound pharmacy and a Jupiter, Fla., "anti-aging" clinic that investigators allege conspired to fraudulently prescribe steroids , human growth hormone and other performance enhancing drugs over the Internet.

With its rare confluence of hot button topics -- sports, kids, death, and drugs -- the double-murder, suicide case involving pro wrestler Chris Benoit and his family made for a cause celebre last summer. When the news cycle passed and the media turned its attention to a corrupt NBA referee and an NFL quarterback financing a dogfighting ring, investigators continued to explore the pipeline that enabled professional athletes to obtain steroids and human growth hormone through a chain of compound pharmacies, "anti-aging" clinics and venal doctors who often rubber-stamped prescriptions, sometimes without treating their "patients."

As the WWE is embattled by charges that its wrestlers die early and unexpectedly with alarming frequency, it must now counter evidence that the culture is awash in illicit drug use. That cause wasn't helped on Thursday, when, based on information provided to the WWE by the Albany District Attorney's office, the organization suspended 10 wrestlers for violating the company's drug policy.

While the WWE declined to release the names of the suspended athletes, SI has learned that a dozen professional wrestlers have received steroids and/or human growth hormone through the drug network. The WWE would not confirm which, if any, of the following wrestlers are among those suspended:

• Benoit, who died June 24, 2007, received nandrolone and anastrozole in February 2006. (Anastrozole is used by athletes to counter side effects of steroid use , such as water retention and breast enlargement.)

• Two weeks prior to Eddie Guerrero's death on Nov. 13, 2005, he was sent nandrolone, testosterone , and anastrozole. Guerrero died in a Minneapolis hotel room due to what a coroner later ruled as heart disease, complicated by an enlarged heart resulting from a history of anabolic steroid use.

• Chavo Guerrero, who found his uncle Eddie dead in the Minneapolis hotel room, received, among other drugs, somatropin (HGH), nandrolone and anastrozole between April 2005 and May 2006.

• Between November 2003 and February 2007, Shane Helms, a/k/a The Hurricane, received, among other drugs, testosterone, genotropin (HGH) and nandrolone. (As previously reported by SI, he allegedly received HGH from an Arizona doctor in 2005.) 

• Starting in September 2004 through February 2007, Randy Orton received somatropin, nandrolone, stanozolol .

• John Hennigan, a/k/a Johnny Nitro, a.k.a. Johnny Morrison, is the current WWE Extreme Championship Wrestling's heavyweight champion. Between June 2006 and February 2007 he was prescribed somatropin, anastrozole, testosterone, stanozolol and chorionic gonadotropin, a hormone produced naturally during pregnancy. (HCG is taken by anabolic steroid users to stimulate the production of testosterone, which is suppressed as a result of steroid use.)

• Ken Anderson, a/k/a Mr. Kennedy, lost to Eddie Guerrero in Guerrero's final match on Nov. 11, 2005. Kennedy received shipments of anastrozole, somatropin and testosterone between October 2006 and February 2007.

• Shoichi Funaki received somatropin in March 2006.

• Brian Adams, a/k/a Crush, who retired from the pro circuit in 2001, was found dead of unknown causes on Aug. 13. He received nandrolone, testosterone and Somatropin or HGH in December 2006.

• Charles Haas was prescribed anastrozole, somatropin, stanozolol, nandrolone and chorionic gonadotropin between August 2006 and January 2007.

• Edward Fatu received somatropin between July and December 2006.

• Between November 2004 and November 2006, Darren Matthews received stanozolol, somatropin, genotropin, and anastrozole.

• Adam Copeland, a/k/a Edge, received somatropin, genotropin (both HGH), and stanozolol between September 2004 and February 2007.

• Sylvain Grenier received somatropin, nandrolone, genotropin and stanozolol, starting in February 2005 through July 2006.

Through WWE spokesman Gary Davis, the applicable WWE wrestlers listed above declined comment.

In the wake of Eddie Guerrero's steroid-related death, the WWE instituted a "Talent Wellness Program" in February 2006. The policy "prohibits the use of performance-enhancing drugs, as well as other prescription drugs which can be abused, if taken for other than a legitimate medical purpose pursuant to a valid prescription from a licensed and treating physician. For purposes of WWE's policy, prescriptions obtained over the Internet and/or from suppliers of prescription drugs from the Internet are not considered to have been given for a legitimate medical purpose."

Under the Talent Wellness Program, an initial positive test triggers to a 30-day suspension and a second positive leads to a 60-day suspension. A third positive yields a termination.

After Benoit's death, Representative Henry Waxman (D-Calif.) contacted the WWE requesting more information on the Talent Wellness Program. In addition to the rash of recent wrestler deaths, Congress has expressed concerned that the WWE counts more than more 500,000 kids among its weekly viewership.

----------


## Hiphopharry

wrestlers using gear? 
what's next, I bet they'll even claim the matches are fixed?

Wrestling needs to fire all those guys and have a bunch of dudes that look like they have the physique Napoleon Dynamite doing the shows, making action figures of them and all that shit. Then maybe the public would wake up.
I'm willing to bet that it will one day come out that the Senator is prob on HRT, either that or him and the prosecutor live a "healthy" life style of tobacco, alcohol, fast food and no exersize.... :7up:

----------


## Pooks

Another article that jumped to conclussions and blamed steroids . (no do not think I'm that naive to think that they don't juice)

The more recent articles regarding this bust, and these wrestlers, has them doing HUMAN GROWTH HORMONE .. not steroids...
so once again media jumping the gun and blaming the wrong thing.

It sux.. cause Rodney Harrison of the PATS got busted for Human Growth hormone too.. 4 game suspension.

----------


## chris_wpww

Does It Matter If They Have Its Not Like A Footie Match Or The Olympics There Actors Or Stuntmen So It Dosent Really Count Does It

----------

